# look what i found this morning



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hahahaha well it wasn't much but if everything goes well tonight into tomorrow may be giving use some more snow . xysport


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I cant wait until we start seeing that stuff around herepayup Hope you get some more!
Shawn


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea, over here in northern NJ we got the same but its melting and not snowing anymore. Supposedly some ares around me are going to get 3-6 inches. We will see about that, for right now its too warm.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i need three more weeks for leaved than let it snow


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

ponyboy;433126 said:


> i need three more weeks for leaved than let it snow


Three more weeks??? You better hurry up slacker!!! j/k


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats what the cars and ground out south in Chardon & Thompson looked like Saturday morning.


----------



## bmh1202 (Sep 29, 2001)

Been snowing all day here. have about 3" roads are covered. Saw some places being plowed already.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

really picked up after the sun went down prob good 3 or 4 wet inchs finally sticking too the roads


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i wish we had snow like that already


----------

